# Kimberley Rock Monitor



## Belinda (Jun 15, 2003)

Hey again.....Are Kimberley Rock Monitor (Varanus glauerti) legal to keep in Australia?


----------



## NoOne (Jun 15, 2003)

They are in NSW but good luck finding one. I can't say i've ever seen them for sale. I'd love a pair of those guys.


----------



## Belinda (Jun 15, 2003)

*Damn*

Yea, I thought they'd be rare. Does anyone have any mintors for sale?


----------



## Belinda (Jun 15, 2003)

*What a typo!*

Mintors? What a typo! I meant Monitors!


----------



## Whaa (Jun 15, 2003)

i noticed u have quite a few questions about what animals are and are not allowed to be kept under the licencing system.
All of you future answers can be found at the NPWS web site where you can download a copy of the species list.

I believe this is the correct address:

http://www.nationalparks.nsw.gov.au/PDFs/reptile_licensing_outline.pdf


----------



## Brodie (Jun 15, 2003)

I think they are about as rare as pygmy/anthill pythons in captivity. but you never know what might come along.
Cheers
PS
Are you still going to get a python.


----------



## Belinda (Jun 15, 2003)

*Yepperz*

Yes I am. I'm wanting to start breeding reptiles, as I want to be a herpetologists, I want to get all the experience possible


----------



## Greebo (Jun 15, 2003)

Monitors are rather expensive and most are category 2.
You should stick too snakes and lizards Belinda.


----------



## olivaceus71 (Jun 15, 2003)

*re kimberely rock monitors*



Greebo said:


> Monitors are rather expensive and most are category 2.
> You should stick too snakes and lizards Belinda.



There are a number of small monitors you can keep on class 1,(sandies, mulgas, acaranthus and tristis) and as long as their temps are kept correctly are pretty easy to look after.
Its kinda like saying to someone that wants a dog, to buy a cat instead. For a pet that hopefully will be kept long term, price is not much of an issue, when you are comparing a python to a small monitor. I could be wrong but Kimberely Rock Monitors (varanus glauerti) are class 2, so they are a listed animal and are something to aim for in the future if that is what you have your heart set on.
You have to set goals for yourself, once you get your collection up and everything starts breeding, then you will be glad that you got what you wanted,even if it takes a lot of sacrifice to do so. Take it from me, it feels great to watch people that try to discourage you or say that it is a phase you are going through, do a total about face when you produce your first hatchlings.  . 
p.s that last comment was not aimed at you greebo,more so my herp hating relo's
cheers
m


----------



## NoOne (Jun 15, 2003)

I get that all the time from my mates.
"how can you spend so much money on snakes" I say "how can you spend so much money on your car"

Kimberly rock moniters are class 2


----------



## Morelia_man (Jun 15, 2003)

i totally agree with what u have said olivaceus71. Greebo, just because some of us don't have 25 years of reptile experiance under our belt you shouldn't tell us that we should only stick to the basics. 
belinda obviously has goals in what she wants to do with her collection and so do the rest of us. you shouldn't be saying to us that we shouldn't do this and we shouldn't do that. i think it is unfair.
go for it belinda start breeding and get your kimberly rock monitor because when u finally get him it will be one of the best feelings (IMO).

cheers
charles


----------



## Brodie (Jun 16, 2003)

Hi,
I totally agree with mm and olivaceus, if everyone at attitudes like Greebo then we probably wouldnt see half of the species that are commonly kept in captivty today in captivity. After all amateur herps have made some of the greatest contributions to the study of reptiles.  
Cheers 

PS
Greebo this is not a personal attack in any way I just dont think that more experianced people should advise newbies to stick to the basics. I think as long as research is done on the particular species they are after, and if they have had a chat with a breeder and a more experianced herper (which this site is great for), then why not give it a shot.


----------



## olivaceus71 (Jun 16, 2003)

*give greebo a break......*

I think that Greebo has belindas best interests at heart, think I probably got a bit inspired, did not want anyone to have a go at him. 
I have got a fair sized collection and to be fair I started out with maccies and my first lizard was a beardie, which are both great when you are starting out. 
I have invested quite a bit into my animals, but have only started to see any type of return over the past year (and to be accurate will not recoup my costs for at least another 2).
Whatever animal you decide to buy, research, research and then research some more. Think about the long term and remember that whatever you choose they will rely on you to not only feed and water them but to duplicate the climate they originated from.
Was probably a bit blase of me to say you only have to get the heating right, as there is more to looking after reptiles.
cheers
m


----------



## Brodie (Jun 16, 2003)

Hi,
Sorry my post came out the wrong way olivaceus, it wasnt an attack on any member, I was just trying to point out that if someone wants to keep a certain species of reptile that we shouldn't hold them back at all, we should give them our support. Someone like belinda obviously is going to do whats best for her reptile, and I can see her dedication, and with her current attitude she WILL become a pro herp, hopefully I will as well. Just remember all you experianced herps that people like belinda, myself, and MM and Artie that we will hopefully be leading herps :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 
Cheers

PS
*Greebo*
Sorry if my post caused any offence.
*Belinda*
Good luck in becoming a pro herp!! You should enquire at your local zoo if you can do some volunteer work. Then you get to work with some of the best reptiles in australia and some of the best herpetologists in the world!!. Like at TWP I have learnt a phenomanal amount of things, and now working there is the highlight of my week. I am even counting down the days until I get to go back.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 16, 2003)

There are exactly 4 monitors that can be kept on a class 1 licence.
The Kimberly Rock monitor's are class 2 and I have never seen any for sale.
Belinda's enthusiam is fantastic and I have been encouraging her all the way.There is no such thing as a dumb question.(only dumb advise)
If Belinda wants to get a Kimberly rock dragon...thats fine.The girl is only 13...where is she gonna get, at a guess $1000?
That's why my advice was to start with something more realistic. Maybe a rock monitor is down the track (best of luck with that) but not yet.
You Johnny come lately's just shoot your mouths off with out thinking.
Yes..you guys are the future of herping...but it aint the future yet boys.
The way I learn my herp stuff is from those with experience and I am still learning.It is not actually compulsory to answer every post ,it only reveals how much you still have to learn.If you don't want my advice, you don't have to take it but I don't appreciate these personal attacks when I am just trying to help out a new herper.Calling me a herp-hater is just plain ridiculous as nothing could be further from the truth.
I hope i don't offend anyone, this is just a generalization.


----------



## Magpie (Jun 16, 2003)

You also need to be 18 to get a class 2. I don't believe that telling someone to start with the basics is wrong. I want Boyd's forest dragons, but would never buy them if I had no experience with dragons, hence I have some beardies now. I think encouraging someone who is 13 and has little or no experience with lizards to keep a large, aggressive, rare and expensive monitor without learning the basics first is irresponsible.
Good luck with the herps Belle, I hope you do get all of them that you want one day. But check out that site that Whaa posted, it'll tell you what you can and can't keep. It'll also give you an idea of the dificulty involved in keeping the various herps as class 2 usually means that they are harder to keep and therefore experience is reccomended before obtaining those species.


----------



## Nicole (Jun 16, 2003)

Good advice from Greebs and Magpie.
You'll get there one day Belle!  
Wish I has gotten into the hobby when I was 13, by 18 you'll be a herp legend!


----------



## grahamh (Jun 16, 2003)

It's almost like the old days.

Isn't it funny how things escalate.

I think BB's enthusiasm is fantastic and that kind of enthusiams needs to be guided otherwise it burns out or gets disappointed. It definately pays to approach this subject (herps) with measure. Learn the basics and then apply them to the advanced.

Greebo gets my vote and BB gets my admiration (and a bit of envy that I didn't start out when I was her age).

G


----------



## Belinda (Jun 16, 2003)

> Hey again.....Are Kimberley Rock Monitor (Varanus glauerti) legal to keep in Australia?







When I said that....I wasnt meaning I was wanting to get one! Its just that I had seen them on American Websites, and I thought they were native to Australia ( which they are ) So I was thinking they would be foreign therefore illegal over there..... And EVEN IF I did get a large monitor, My uncle works at the reptile park with the demos, and he has always offered to help me with any herps when I get them.....And I know it would be irresponsable to get such a large vicious animal at my age, but you do not know what other experiences I have had with reptiles, and I think I would know whats best for me and what what be out of my league so PLEASE do not tell me what to do.



> You should stick too snakes and lizards Belinda



Greebo, just because I only have one Beardie it dosent mean I am very in-experienced, That may make no sence but I have been with my uncle alot who has had round about, maybe even more the experience as you, and he started at 11. I have been working with him and learning about different species since I was 8, that makes 5 years of learning and handling. I would aslo like to point out the type of message greebo wrote, it's very discouraging. I know some friends how are afraid of asking questions here, because the more experienced herpers make them feel stupid or tell them off for something they do not know or understand


----------



## Alexahnder (Jun 16, 2003)

Why are sandy's on class 1 when they get as large as lacys. I know they are pretty common but so are lacy's. Is there temparament different??


----------



## grahamh (Jun 16, 2003)

Hi BB

don't worry too much about what people say. Their views (mine included) are based on what little information we can work out about the people we are talking to. It would be irresponsible for the more experienced members of our site to not warn people with less experience (eg myself and maybe yourself). We have in the past had some people join the forum and ask questions that just make you wonder if they have any idea what they are talking about. We also have people on this site that have minimal experience and still freely give out advice (that might describe me). Anyway I think you should carry on just as you are and keep that enthusiasm going.

G


----------



## Greebo (Jun 16, 2003)

Geez, I apologise Belinda, I didn't realise I was talking to someone with so much experience "under their belt". Boy is my face red!
I must of got confused when I had to explain brumation to you for an hour on chat the other day.
Rest assured I wont try to give you any advice anymore, you obviously don't need it.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 16, 2003)

I think before this gets out of hand I am going to lock this thread as it is deteriorating into a bit of a slanging match. I will leave the thread in existance but I don't think the posts are going to get any more constructive.

Cheers Hawkeye


----------

